# First Show Saturday



## PaintedHeart (May 24, 2011)

Bump


----------



## DinanDillon (Aug 24, 2012)

Heres a few: 
Justa Lady
Darling Jet
Mystic Allure
Lightning Lady
Strawberry Sauce (I don't even know?!)
Good Temptations
Magnum N' Gold
Legally Blonde
Window Shopper
Pleasureful Princess
Lucky Lady
Princess Prayer
Sandown Secret
Willows Whistle
Dynamic Dream
Organized Rebel 
Lady Dundee
Able Promise
Fox Dancer
Foxy Lady
Hope you think of something!


----------



## PaintedHeart (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for all of the ideas! 

The show was interesting. At first the entire show environment just blew her mind, so we spent 15 - 30 minutes just walking around and letting her calm down. She was wonderful after that  Got a little excited and "looky" occasionally (especially at the bleachers and such), but nothing too bad. 

We entered the crossbars division - didn't place in either of those classes, but didn't expect to. There were over 30 people in that class, and I just started jumping recently! I was still really proud of Char, though - she was fabulous.

Next came the flat classes - first was hunter walk/trot, and we actually did pretty well in that one, for our first show and so many people... we got 6th. 

Our next class was much more interesting. I'm not entirely sure what happened (neither is my trainer, parents, or other spectators... nobody seemed to get a really good look at what happened; we know she bucked, just not sure why), but I remember trotting, feeling her hind end come up, seeing her side, and then feeling the ground. Caught her, got back on, and finished the class with little drama. Obviously didn't place, but the show was just for fun and experience anyway - definitely got some experience :lol:

All in all, it was a pretty successful day  I definitely had fun, and aside from the one class, Charlotte was wonderful.

They called my number to come to the registration booth at the end, but I wasn't sure why. Got there, and the first lady couldn't tell me why they'd called me over. The second was really brief, asked me if I wanted the horse treats or something else. Confused, I randomly picked something. She never did tell me why, so I just joked that it was my prize for Most Unusual Dismount of the day :lol:


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi there!

For the horse- take her on a walk when you get there. Let her see the area, get familiar with the surroundings, maybe even let her graze if there's an area. That way, you won't be arriving and showing without any time to get comfortable. Also, maybe stick her on a lunge line for a little while so she's not so fresh (if she needs it).

For you- take a walk yourself (lol). Watch a little of the show, and give yourself PLENTY of time to get ready so there isn't a rush. I find that when I'm rushing, I get nervous and start getting angry at myself which causes me to get angry at my horse for no apparent reason. Know how long it takes you to get completely ready (horse grooming/tacking, getting yourself dressed and ready, maybe even include your warm up time in there) and budget your time wisely. 

I was at a Daniel Stewart event where he was talking about sports psychology. He said that you should always imagine your trip before you go in and envision what you want to happen. For example, you could say "okay, I'm going to go deep in my corner, have my rhythm before I get there, go straight down the middle of the jump, nail the distance, get a clean lead change afterward". He also said think/say positive words that begin with C (ie: cute, comfortable, courteous, courageous etc) and avoid negative words that begin with D. Really weird, I know, but it actually works! 

Just a few tips for you  hope you did/do well!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DinanDillon (Aug 24, 2012)

Well done!
What did you use for her show name in the end?


----------



## PaintedHeart (May 24, 2011)

Thanks 

In the end, the entries were due before I got a chance to really even think about a show name, so she went as Charlotte this time lol. 
So I still need a show name! I liked some of yours, and have been coming up with my own possible list as well. 

So far my ideas (plus the ones I liked of yours) have been:
*Organized Rebel
*Mystic Allure
*Classic Choreography
*Rhapsody in Red
*Mystic Design


----------



## PaintedHeart (May 24, 2011)

Just realized that I had heard Rhapsody in Red before...


----------



## DinanDillon (Aug 24, 2012)

Rhapsody in Red sounds well nice!
My boy is Patchwork Prince


----------

